# kdm root login erlauben

## Dasharteei

Ist es irgendwie möglich kdm (4?) so zu konfigurieren, dass ich mich auch als root einloggen kann? Wenn ja, wie?

----------

## Finswimmer

 */usr/kde/4.2/share/config/kdm/kdmrc wrote:*   

> # Allow root logins?
> 
> # Default is true
> 
> AllowRootLogin=false
> ...

 

Tobi

----------

## Dasharteei

Die Datei /usr/kde/4.2/share/config/kdm/kdmrc existiert nicht.

Ich editier einfach mal  /usr/share/config/kdm/kdmrc .

----------

## musv

 *Dasharteei wrote:*   

> Die Datei /usr/kde/4.2/share/config/kdm/kdmrc existiert nicht.
> 
> Ich editier einfach mal  /usr/share/config/kdm/kdmrc .

 

kdeprefix gesetzt -> 1. Zeile

kdeprefix nicht gesetzt -> 2. Zeile

----------

